# It's Official Ruger Anounces Striker Fired LC9



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

From Ruger.com website, Firearms News:

LINK: Ruger Firearms News

Bob

Video of the new LC9s:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this on another thread. I have an LCP 380. But the LC9 doesn't do anything for me - striker or hammer fired. The Shield is my favorite gun that size


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ruger makes a pretty solidly reliable gun, but they aren't for me. Like Shipwreck, my favorite 9mm this size is the Shield. It is a fantastic pistol! For the .380, I am a firm believer in the Glock 42. The feel, fit and finish are great for me. Although, for the fit/finish, while I think the Walther PPK is the quintessential .380 icon, I believe the best looking .380 is the Beretta 84. I have yet to shoot either the PPK or 84 (I need to and would love to), but I have shot other .380s and the Glock is by far the smoothest to me. At any rate, back to the Ruger 9mm, I will keep my Shield. It's a true dandy!


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

I posted this in the Ruger section, for those interested. The new LC9 has to have a much better trigger pull than the old model. I own both the original LC9 and a Shield 40. The LC9 is a dust collector, the Shield is my daily carry gun.

Bob


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not that I mind, because I don't have an LC9, but the release of the new one is going to knock the heck out of prices for the old model. I shot the old model at the range I use and didn't like it at all because of the trigger pull. Seemed like it would never break. Trying it to decide whether or not to buy one, and glad I didn't. Maybe the new model has a crisper, shorter trigger. I do have an SR9C though and love that gun.


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought one Saturday, it went straight to the range and performed without one problem. The trigger is great, the gun sights good and the best part is I shoot it good also. It is just what I was looking for in a CCW.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta look at the RUGER. They earned it


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

We have the original LC9. We've gotten used to the long pull of the trigger. It's really my wife's and I carry a Shield9. We'd probably get another Shield (probably the no safety version) before getting the LC9s. Unless my wife really wanted it.


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

Hicok45 tests and shoots a lot of guns, and posts videos of his testing and shooting. The following video from Hicok45 shows the new LC9s. He stated he liked the original LC9, but did not like the bad trigger pull. He said in this video that he really likes the new LC9s, so much in fact that he is going to buy one.

Video link: 




Bob


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I just picked one up last night (after sitting 10 days in jail :smt076 stupid kalifornia laws ) It will make a nice addition to my quiver and compliment my Shield. I'll let you know how it performs after a trip to the range.


----------



## dontmatt (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had an LC9 for a few months. I've become used to the trigger, especially after owning a few Kel-Tecs. When my dealer got the LC9s, I couldn't believe how light and crisp the trigger was. Even though I've not been a "striker convert," too many parts, this one is a keeper.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

robkarrob said:


> Hicok45 tests and shoots a lot of guns, and posts videos of his testing and shooting. The following video from Hicok45 shows the new LC9s. He stated he liked the original LC9, but did not like the bad trigger pull. He said in this video that he really likes the new LC9s, so much in fact that he is going to buy one.
> 
> Video link:
> 
> ...


I agree, that's saying a lot about the pistol, especially for a hardcore Glock guy like Hickok45.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> I just picked one up last night (after sitting 10 days in jail :smt076 stupid kalifornia laws ) It will make a nice addition to my quiver and compliment my Shield. I'll let you know how it performs after a trip to the range.


The Mrs. and I took an 8 hour pistol safety/ self defense class on Saturday, and the LC9s was one of the pistols we took. It performed beautifully during the class. The instructor, and his assistant were also, both very impressed by the little striker fired single stack, and offered to "comp" us the class, if we let them keep the Ruger! 
Keep in mind that this pistol has the "new & improved" guide rod already in it. It's really a pity though, that it only comes with 1 mag... 
Otherwise a great little pistol.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

I bought one a few weeks ago Works with everything. Put XS BD sights on it and having trouble with the BD? I have XS BD on my Shield 9mm no problems at all, Trying more range time this week and will let a few fellow shooters try it.


----------

